# Daily Diet



## Jules (Mar 17, 2021)

Do you follow a daily lifestyle diet.  Not to lose weight, just a style of eating.

Vegan, Zoom, Atkins, Weight Watchers, Keto, Food Pyramid, Vegetarian, Anything goes ..... the list is endless.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 18, 2021)

Not really.  I eat when I am hungry.  I get on certain kicks.  For awhile I will want hot dogs for several days. Then I want grilled cheese sandwiches.  Right now I want green salads with hard boiled eggs and crackers.I always have milk on hand.  Peanut butter and honey sandwiches are a favorite also.  Since I live alone, I usually eat a good breakfast and then around 2 in the afternoon I will eat something.  Thats about it for the day.  Before I go to bed I will have a bowl of ice cream or some jello. I cook for the Holidays and will eat leftovers for a couple of days  then I am back to my usual diet.  Sometimes I will order in and thats a treat.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 18, 2021)

My story is very similar to @terry123 but I do lean towards a Keto/Atkins low carb diet.

Carbs will always be a curse and a comfort for me!


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 18, 2021)

Nope.  Just eat what I like.


----------



## Dana (Mar 18, 2021)

_No... I don't have a particular diet. I try to consume some protein, fruit and vegetables most days and include a little bit of junk, as life would be no fun without a few snacks!_


----------



## katlupe (Mar 18, 2021)

I try to stick to Atkins.


----------



## Lee (Mar 18, 2021)

I eat fairly healthy, salads, quinoa, veggie wraps for lunch. Dinner, I eat what I want.

I have zero willpower for chocolate so it stays in the freezer to be doled out sparingly.


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2021)

I eat very healthy whole organic foods with lots of fruits and veggies but do not subscribe to any particular diet. I do stay low gluten though. Raw food is better when you can and if you live in a warm climate. But, I don't so I do have some cooked food everyday.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 18, 2021)

I grew up eating a starch, vegetable and some type of protein for dinner with fruit, pudding or jello for dessert. That's how I fed my family and still cook to this day. We also have a soup night, a pasta night and once in awhile breakfast food for dinner.. Sometimes the meal is a little off balance because we indulge in more of what we like. I don't worry about that. 
It usually balances out. 
Ice cream is the preferred snack for later on in the evening sometimes cake or cookies.
These days I usually double the recipe so I can freeze some for another meal. We rarely go out even when we could.
We never order fast foods and when the kids were small going to MacDonald's was a special treat that didn't happen that often.


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2021)

Since I asked the question, my diet is basically the food Pyramid.  Minimal processed foods.  Unfortunately in the winter fresh fruit and vegetables have been trucked long distances and are less than nutritionally perfect.  Supper is finished by 6 and there is never any snacking until breakfast at ~ 9am.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 18, 2021)

I would give myself a grade of C- for healthy eating.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2021)

I try to follow a diabetic diet for the most part.


----------

